# Easy cleaning for the petco rat manor?



## CuteRat2 (Sep 20, 2013)

What's the easiest way to clean the petco rat manor?


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

I take out the two smaller landings, wipe them with baby wipes or soap and water, do the same to the ladders and to all the wipe-able toys. I set those aside and unclip the fabric on the middle level. I wipe the middle level down, then put new fabric in. I take out all remaining toys and cuddle fabric. I take a scoop of dirty bedding out of each of the litter boxes and set it aside for the clean boxes. Then I take out the litter boxes and dump them, wipe the insides out, put a layer of baking soda in the bottom, put new litter on top, then old litter on top of that. Then I wipe the interior of the cage, wash the food dishes and water bottles, fill them... And then I do the same to the bottom and put the toys and stuff back in. Sorry if I left stuff out. My mom walked by and I'm supposed to be catching up on homework haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Depends on what you're using for bedding... shavings / paper bedding or fleece with a litter box. My biggest problem right now is the fleeced center level. I haven't figured out how to clip it and have been "tying" it to the cage using fleece strips attached to the fleece cover. 

Other than that, i use fleece or rags to cover the levels, center level, and bottom. They have a litter box in the bottom and seem to be about 90% trained to poo in it. They pee everywhere. I change out the fleece / rags on the levels and in their beds every 3-4 days, wipe the levels with baby wipes, etc. Then once a week I change out the fleece on the bottom / top with fresh and wipe those levels with baby wipes or spray down with vinegar / water solution. I clean the food bowls once a week unless needed and try to pick up food scraps / hulls from around the cage daily. At this point, I'm seriously considering unfleecing the center level / floor and only covering parts of it for ease of cleaning.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

When I had my rat manor I used binder clips to clip down all the cage liners. Cleaning is really easy with cage liners as well. I just took out all the small things first, then take off the bottom pan, clean the bars, floors, and ladders, and put everything back together.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Binder clips are great. Plus if you have them in the cage the little things can go flat so no injured rattie toes.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TobyRat (May 24, 2011)

I use bedding in my rat manor and have the ledges covered with a vinyl-type material. I just dump the bedding, wipe the bottom, ledges and houses down, refill the bedding and wash any hammocks and fleece. I find it pretty easy to clean.


----------



## Sylver (Sep 5, 2013)

What shape are your shelves? I see a lot of people have very normal looking rectangular wire shelves for theirs, but mine came with formed plastic that is bigger on one end than the other. I would have loved to have one with normal flat shelves!

Maybe I'm overly fastidious, but under my fleece, I also pin down a towel to soak up urine and keep the smell down. 

During cleanings, I'd have to take out all of the shelves, unpin 12 binder clips, take off the fabric, spray/wipe each shelf, then stretch both layers of cloth and put back 12 binder clips, then wrestle them back into the cage. Dump and wipe the bottom, refill, put things back in. I've long since taken out the ramps, they were unnecessary and difficult to keep clean as well. 

I'm now sewing covers for the levels. Double layered fleece on top, single layer on bottom, slides right on and off the shelf from the side. My next ones I think I'm going to make so you don't have to remove the shelves at all, but I'm still learning what's going to really work best before I go wasting a bunch of fabric on it.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Mine are just regular rectangular wire shelves. Sometimes I don't cover them and sometimes I do, but their favorite thing is when I put a pant leg from my uncles jeans in there (He moved out of my gma's house, so now she goes through his closet and finds rat stuff for me lol). I put the shelf through the pant leg, put it back in the cage, and it makes a hammock (he has big pants haha) AND covers the wire, so every body is happy  Plus, I can use the pockets from the jeans as cuddle pouches and the other pant legs can be tunnels. I don't think I threw away any part of those things.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

